# Alum ice



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey guys just looking for a report on the ice at Alum. Particularly the middle pool. If anybody that passes that way can input it will be appreciated!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

duck hunters cut thru ice at cheshire the east bays were locked good looking hard ice but only locked up since yesterday evening. wind has kept lake open. cheshire north most ice covered main lake south side of cheshire open water except the coves and bays . marina area in marina they have narrators in dock area now so mostly open any ice in there will be very sketchy even later. did not see north but would bet it locked up as well. will be late weekend I would say before possibly thick enough ice. spud and be with partner at least. be safe and not over anxious.


----------



## Bob M. (Dec 12, 2016)

3 dog Ed said:


> Hey guys just looking for a report on the ice at Alum. Particularly the middle pool. If anybody that passes that way can input it will be appreciated!!


Sorry, I haven't been by there.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you Mr. Slim!


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I ice Fish alum a good bit. No longer living up that way, down in grandview area now. Tuning in for any updates. Stay safe


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Mylife614 said:


> I ice Fish alum a good bit. No longer living up that way, down in grandview area now. Tuning in for any updates. Stay safe


Good to see that screen name! I was thinking of checking it out Saturday I'll let you know if I do man.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishslim said:


> marina area in marina they have narrators in dock area now so mostly open any ice in there will be very sketchy even later.


What are they saying?


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

jray said:


> Good to see that screen name! I was thinking of checking it out Saturday I'll let you know if I do man.


Hahaha yea man it’s been awhile since I’ve gotten on. I’ll likely be up that way all weekend, let me know if you decide to check anywhere out I’ll bring my gear up with me


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lundy there saying stay off no ice here,,, was told it was not locked up north toward howard till Wednesday night so if that way be sure to spud.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I can almost hear Morgan Freeman's voice.....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> What are they saying?


Turn off the bubble machine.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Saturday morning there was a shanty in a spot I would not be on without a looong period of good ice. South of 36/37 not far from the bridge and cliff which is a heavy current area to begin with. Hoping they got on and off safely. Drove around the lake yesterday and folks out at Galena and a couple other coves. Good luck and be safe if you get out!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

wow yeah that's a bad area even with alot of ice.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

About thirty-five years ago a buddy and me went out on the northwest side of 36/37. At least a solid 6 inches of ice, fished a couple hours decided to move to the eastside towards the cliffs. My buddy went to check what looked like a hole someone drilled. The ice broke he fell landed with his torso on the ice and waist down in the water. I was about thirty feet away. I got down and crawled over to him and pulled him out. Learned a lot that day. Because of the current that runs threw that area the ice was only a couple inches on the east side. I've only ice fished a couple times since then and those times were on ponds.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

All you need....simple. Get your check book out....


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Last Wednesday (I believe) afternoon I saw a guy on the south side of Cheshire fishing the rip-rap from a kayak. It was 16 degrees out! The next day it was iced up about as far as you could see.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Been on alum for 5 straight days now (in coves). Today we were leaving the lake and the sheriff pulled up and said someone called because some people were out on the ice. I told him it was us and we had safety equipment with us and the ice was 5” and clear good ice. He basically just wanted to make sure it was safe and then talked fishing with us before he went on his way. I just find it comical people feel the need to call the police about things they know nothing about  
Anyways, I’ll throw in a fishing report as well. Caught 28 crappie today just couldn’t find any size. We were fishing 10 fow and the crappie were suspended in about 5’. The bite was very subtle, I would watch my line and t would move to the side a touch or they would lift it up. All fish came on a Swedish pimple tipped with a wax worm. Have fun and be safe out there guys!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Guess I was in wrong cove today, fished Alum from 1100-3p, no crappie at all, just a lot of dink gills, fished with small jigs tipped with wax worms, on about 7-8 inches of ice


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm hoping the ice continues to build so we can get on the main lake safely.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Any ice checks from the middle pool? I want to get on the west side of the lake across from Cheshire ramp if possible? Any info is always appreciated! Thanks, good luck, and be safe out there!

Linebacker43


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Don’t go near the bridges.....when was the last time all of Alum was good for solid ice , enough to walk straight across?


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Earthworms said:


> Don’t go near the bridges.....when was the last time all of Alum was good for solid ice , enough to walk straight across?


Never. Too many springs and currents. I talked to a guy one time that fell through over by the beach and he said they had drilled 12 inches all day. Never trust it enough to walk around. That being said the whole lake has been locked for a week I’m sure you could walk across it with a spud bar and some patience.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

jray said:


> Never. Too many springs and currents. I talked to a guy one time that fell through over by the beach and he said they had drilled 12 inches all day. Never trust it enough to walk around. That being said the whole lake has been locked for a week I’m sure you could walk across it with a spud bar and some patience.


Jeff, I know that spot...it’s one of the only places open now. There is a spring there. Holds saugeye in March and April as usually that one of my first ice out spots.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya theres been ton of horror story on ogf alone about main lake alum ice... 
I always thought the big run area would be a great place to look


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya theres been ton of horror story on ogf alone about main lake alum ice...
> I always thought the big run area would be a great place to look


There are fish caught up there but the guys that do are pretty quiet and I don’t blame them. I know a couple deep structure spots that I would love to try on the main lake but it will be a little while before I’m comfortable venturing much. I remember fishing a cove a couple years ago and they were pulling water hard for Hoover. For those that don’t know it’s not necessarily easy to find out about it unless you hear from the grapevine since there’s no gauge that tells you that I know of. The ice was singing pretty good that day and it actually cracked loose from the bank. That’s just another variable that you can’t see.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

jray said:


> There are fish caught up there but the guys that do are pretty quiet and I don’t blame them. I know a couple deep structure spots that I would love to try on the main lake but it will be a little while before I’m comfortable venturing much. I remember fishing a cove a couple years ago and they were pulling water hard for Hoover. For those that don’t know it’s not necessarily easy to find out about it unless you hear from the grapevine since there’s no gauge that tells you that I know of. The ice was singing pretty good that day and it actually cracked loose from the bank. That’s just another variable that you can’t see.


Yeah I've always heard Hoover is bad news because of the fluctuation...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Why would Hoover pull water from Alum in the winter time??? That doesn't make sense at all. I thought it only happened in the summer time when water supply runs low.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> Why would Hoover pull water from Alum in the winter time??? That doesn't make sense at all. I thought it only happened in the summer time when water supply runs low.


Excessive drawdown for dock work. When everything is frozen the city still uses water. There are droughts in the winter time too. I’ve only ever heard of it once.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

They are not pumping to Hoover now, but will start up again early next week. Be safe out there !!


----------



## Millertime4242 (Aug 22, 2012)

Is main lake frozen over still? Boat ramps? Still have the waterfowl itch... thanks for any info. No time to get over there today.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Millertime4242 said:


> Is main lake frozen over still? Boat ramps? Still have the waterfowl itch... thanks for any info. No time to get over there today.


Not gonna happen this year my man.


----------



## Millertime4242 (Aug 22, 2012)

jray said:


> Not gonna happen this year my man.


Frozen all the way to the middle?


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Locked up tighter than Dick’s hat band


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Living in grandview now I’m not close enough to check. How hard did alum get hit with the warm up and rain? Are they pumping water hard and dropping level? Last I fished it was two weeks ago.


----------



## 1hasyourlures (Oct 13, 2017)

I was at Alum Creek last night the spillway was wide open. The marina was wide open and the boat docks the ice wasn't safe to walk on


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Saw a few brave guys out today, walking out with no spud bar. With the water almost to the sidewalk in spillway, no way I am on ice.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yea I opted to hit Apple valley today with a buddy and his friend that lives there. We got on some gils and small crappie, Ice there was “decent” in the areas we hit close to shore.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Earthworms said:


> Saw a few brave guys out today, walking out with no spud bar. With the water almost to the sidewalk in spillway, no way I am on ice.


As long as they shut her down in the next day or two it should actually help. All that water needed to go somewhere. I’m with you though warmup and rain plus pulling water is enough for me to wait a bit.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Earthworms said:


> Saw a few brave guys out today, walking out with no spud bar. With the water almost to the sidewalk in spillway, no way I am on ice.


Were you driving around parking lot to parking lot staring at the Icefishermen Mr. Earthworms? Seems to be the norm at Alum Creek.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Kinda like the dbags that find it entertaining to honk at us morons on the ice lol


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Kinda like you and daycares.....lol.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

It took all i had not to blare my horn driving bye tuesday


----------



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Was wondering is there any "safe" ice to get on at alum I know alum is known for weak spots but is there an area where people are actively fishing this weekend


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Some of the coves still have 4 inches of good ice underneath the snow. The top, south facing/shallow edges are getting sloppy.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone Fish the docks lately, Done any good? I’m up this way for the night and getting an itch, might give em a try in the am for sh!ts and gigs


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sunday I ended up fishing the docks once the fog cleared up safe enough to drive. Fished several hours at different depths mainly on the first two docks toward main lake. Tried several different lure options w/ Minnie’s and waxies. Was not getting very many marks, no crappie caught. Did have a few follows off bottom that were acting like saugeye. 
I did manage to pull a couple perch from the end of docks. The one in picture being the largest. pimple w/ Minnie .... (in regards to alum perch they are a treat when you catch em but I would focus on targeting them)... praying for another run at some ice here in feb before getting the boat ready .


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Found the nicest class of perch i've caught on Alum the other day. Was using forage minnow tipped with minnow head about a foot off bottom. Giving it quite a bit of action, but no large "swings", and they would rocket of bottom and hammer it. It was a good time, though they were the only thing biting. It was hard to do, but I let them all swim.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Anyone been up here lately headed to the expo down in Columbus tomarrow thinking about trying to do a few hours if fishing too. Haven't got to fish down that way before. Just looking for safe ice. Thanks for help in advance


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Main lake has open water but the coves had 6” of ice with sketchy edges as of yesterday. Be safe.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

wallen34 said:


> Main lake has open water but the coves had 6” of ice with sketchy edges as of yesterday. Be safe.


 Thanks for the info. Probably pass on there then since I'm going to have my daughter with me. Appritciate it a lot man


----------

